
Kotlin 1.0 Beta 3 is Out - cryptos
http://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2015/12/kotlin-1-0-beta-3-is-out/
======
segphault
I like Kotlin, but I'm a little bit disappointed with some of the recent
changes to the syntax. In particular, I'm sad that you can no longer use infix
method invocation for any method.

It's a feature that I really liked using with third-party Java libraries,
which is much less practical now that you have to explicitly define methods
with the infix keyword in order to use it.

